# Browning Buckmark with reflex sight holster.



## wa1hog

Will a oversized buckmark holster carry a buckmark camper with buckmark relfex sight?


----------



## Powhatan

wa1hog said:


> Will a oversized buckmark holster carry a buckmark camper with buckmark relfex sight?


This works fine with my Buckmark... Black Dog Mag Ruger Mk Series Holster - 876514, Field Holsters at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## wa1hog

I just attached the reflex sight on mine. I see where you installed your sight on the weaver rail. was that the sweet spot for sighting the pistol?


----------



## Powhatan

wa1hog said:


> I just attached the reflex sight on mine. I see where you installed your sight on the weaver rail. was that the sweet spot for sighting the pistol?


I actually have not tried it in any other location. After sighting it in this position works great.. I did not need to changes it.. It is not a tack driver but I can shoot golf balls off hand from 30 yards.. that is good enough for me.


----------



## wa1hog

thanks for the info I installed mine 1 ring further back. the rear of the sight hangs just over the rear edge, 
Haven't fired it yet .

By the way the picture could be my gun... looks identical..


----------



## Powhatan

wa1hog said:


> thanks for the info I installed mine 1 ring further back. the rear of the sight hangs just over the rear edge,
> Haven't fired it yet .
> 
> By the way the picture could be my gun... looks identical..


I originally put my sight there so I could reach the rear screw without having to remove the rail. I can remove it without taking the sight off..


----------

